
Repurposing Old HDD Components - peter_d_sherman
https://hackaday.com/2012/07/12/repurposing-old-hdd-components/
======
peter_d_sherman
Observation: Here we have an old HD, and we're able to look at it at the
signal level. Oh sure, because the case is removed there's air in there so we
won't be able to read/write stuff at a super-high/super-dense bitrate. But
does it matter? Couldn't we use the HD as a low density/low bitrate device?
The purpose? I'd love to try building a classic platter-based hard drive from
scratch one day...

